# Howdy from Finland!



## Peke (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi My name is Pekka Lehti. I am a composer and a musician. My instrument is bass.
I found this forum two days ago and I think this is awesome! 
Thank you all!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 3, 2016)

Greetings Pekka,
Welcome to the Forum. I play (also) Bass, electric bass. The forum is really great.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 3, 2016)

Moikka!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 3, 2016)

Morjens!  = Hello. Welcome!


----------



## tokatila (Aug 3, 2016)

Morjesta vaan.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 3, 2016)

Morientes!


----------



## Tatu (Aug 3, 2016)

Päevee!!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Aug 4, 2016)

Kaikki suomalaiset heti morjenstamassa.


----------



## Peke (Aug 4, 2016)

Kiitos! Danke schön! Thank you! Täällähän on kova Suomiedustus. It seems that here is many Finns. http://vi-control.net/community/threads/howdy-from-finland.54969/members/alexanderschiborr.9496/ (AlexanderSchiborr) I play both basses double and electric. By the way If you did not know why contra bass is also called double bass...reason is that earlier times in orchestra it used to double cellos bass lines. On that time they had only three strings on contra basses.


----------



## FinGael (Aug 26, 2016)

Tervens (="howdy") Pekka.


----------



## Peke (Aug 31, 2016)

Tervens FinGael!


----------



## JPQ (Jun 4, 2017)

I say hello earlier but i also Finland.


----------



## Rowy (Jun 5, 2017)

Welcome, Pekka. Finland is a beautiful country. There's even a song about Finland:


----------

